
Every Major Plague Epidemic in History - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/map-day-every-major-plague-epidemic/
======
DrScump
Direct link to video:

[https://youtu.be/YTn6YIwybwM](https://youtu.be/YTn6YIwybwM)

